# Kreg jigs



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If I hadn't already made a jig I would go with one that has the two holes, it saves a lot of movements and time. I know it don't seem like it would but it would. You won't be disappointed with any of the jigs, if you buy or build, they are defiantly worth it. 

By the way, you can make the plugs to fill the holes with, they are easy to make. Just get a dowel, stick in the hole where the bit goes and cut off the part that sticks out at the bottom, then cut to length. I made a jig to cut them on my miter saw also.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Darn Kreg jig made my biscuit joiner obsolete, haven't had it out since I got the Kreg.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

There two types of ways to make pocket holes for screws.
*1*.Bring the wood to some kind of a jig or to a pocket hole machine.
*2*.Bring the jig to the wood e.g. Kreg R3 or Kreg Mini.
_Advantages of each:_
*1*.Speed
.....For a large number of pocket holes especially true for pocket hole machines.
*2*. Versatility
.....By bringing the jig to the wood there are no limitations for size
e.g. Drill pocket holes in any dimension or thickness of wood.
And there is no limitation for orientation
e.g. Drill pocket holes in existing vertical or even overhead structure.
.
So think the Kreg is overkill except it does have that nice 2 1/4" opening Face clamp which I consider indispensable for my own use.
So my advice would be the Kreg Mini Jig Kit ($23.10) or the
Kreg R3 Jig Jr ($41.95) Either one needs the Kreg Face Clamp ($23.10)
Note Price is from the McFeely's July/August 2014 catalog
Shop around, I just included prices that were easy to get.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got the K4 set. Mounted it to a 6' piece of 3/4" plywood. Cut some ~1¼" slats and screwed them on. End result is a longer version of the new K5.

R3 wasn't out when I purchased and would opt for an R3, as Bob ^^ suggested for the same reasons of size and orientation.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you very much. I think I will get the R3, and am pretty sure it will suffice. It's very similar to a few that I have made over the years, so would be an easy transition. Frankly, what I have been doing works, except that I still resort to dowels or biscuits a lot of times because I either can't find or can't remember which screws I want to use for which applications. Am hoping that it will be easier on my failing memory to use their jig, their bits, and their corresponding screws.


----------



## Andy349 (Feb 11, 2013)

Are there any other screws that I can use with a 
kreg jig?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Andy092557 said:


> Are there any other screws that I can use with a
> kreg jig?


The need to have a flat seat like a panhead screw. If sloped like a Phillips head screw, it might split the wood much the same way a wedge would.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Andy092557 said:


> Are there any other screws that I can use with a
> kreg jig?


I keep a few common flat head wood screws of different lengths and have found them handy when out of kreg a certain length or just out and need a couple to finish a project. To use them, install a flat washer and Ace Hardware has a selection to fit most screw #s. 6,8,10 etc.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I use regular sheet rock type screws but you can not put too much pressure on them or they will mess up the wood. I found if I use a clamp right at the edge of the hole that the wood doesn't get messed up and the screws work fine, takes a little practice to get it worked out but it does work though.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I have the K-4 and use it frequently for making all sort of projects. Love it. I had a cheap knock off one first and when I saw the K-4 on sale I bought it.


----------

